# Crystal Beach Surf



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

I couldn't take it anymore. Seeing that pretty surf for a few days in a row! So, I said screw it. Decided I'd leave early Tuesday morning, drive down and surf fish before work on Tuesday. Well, I overslept an hour and only was able to fish for an hour and 45 minutes but it wasn't too bad! Caught 7 very nice trout. Water was freaking GORGEOUS! I caught pretty much all trout from 7:30 - 8:30. If I hadn't overslept I would have had my limit! (And believe me, I seriously debated staying another hour to get my limit but...well, that gives me something to shoot for next time!)

All trout were18" - 23"









If I could have kept the lady fish and these things off my lure I'd had a limit for sure (don't let the image fool you, these stupid things were all over everywhere and were only 4"-6" long).


----------

